# Ike had to go to vet today, sad story



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

The really sad part is my husband's cancer took him, he was a real fighter, without complaints.

The day I had to rush him to the hospital Ike and Sadie laid in front of him , together, staring at him. He asked why they were doing that. I told him they knew something we didn't, later that day he was in a lot of pain and I called Dr and he said to take him to the hospital, well he never came back home, died 2 days later, the dogs knew.

Ike has been very sad, he has been throwing up the last 3 days but doesn't act sick. He also has been acting out, doing things he never did before, for attention. The vet took blood, checked him from head to toe and he feels Ike is very upset and misses his Daddy, plus getting Holly so soon added to his nervous state, he has meds to stop him from throwing up, so I hope it works. He loves Holly and is really sweet with her, to me she is making things better for all of us. Sadie puts up with her but she has perked up since, I picked Holly up.

Holly is taking our minds off of things, the last 14 months have been horrible for me and my family and dogs. Ike is only one not adjusting well.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was very, very sad to read this post. Losing someone is so difficult on animals and humans. I hope in the days and months to come both you and Ike and Holly can move forward, while always remembering the important and special person your husband (dog dad) was. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I*m so sorry for your loss....this life has so many unfair things we have to go true...almost unberable  aiiii aiii aii......hard to read...will keep you in our prayers tonight..XOXO from me and Baby.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks to the 2 of you, it has been very hard for me to be holding it in. Ike keeps going after Sadie (my Pug) and attacking her, she was a real Daddy's girl. That is why I am flying to NJ in Nov. for his Memorial service. Taking Holly with me as she has to eat so many times a day, she is so tiny. Ike nor Sadie have never been boarded but I am going to have to do that. I hope Ike settles down by then, he going to be upset over that.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, just let it out, talking about it and sharing with others only makes you stronger and able to move along further..I lost my fiance 8 years ago, it still hurts like it was yesterday he went, but I think maybe it has gotten better in a mysterious way lately hehe..because I have been talking about it a lot with my friends, AND started dieting and exercising again, after 8 years, hehe..It feels strange to say, because I was so low, but the show must go on   sadly/luckily...lol...we don*t have much of a choice..... I think Ike will be fine too with time...when he sees you picking yourself up..and give him a piggytail, haha  wish it was that easy for us hehe..one thing my little wolf has learned me, is to never eveeer give up, be strong and push forward. XOXO


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You have been through so much. Please try not to worry about boarding your two dogs, there are much more resilient than we give them credit for. I know it's hard but hang in there. I'm so very sorry for what you have gone through. Sometimes it is best to take it minute by minute it you need to. Day by day, hour by hour or minute by minute.
So glad you have your babies, they will keep you busy.
Thinking of you, Debby


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn I am so so sorry for your loss, I was tearing up just reading it. My deepest condolences. Poor Ike misses him so much, it will just take time for him to adjust. I feel so bad you have to deal with Ike not doing well on top of losing your husband. Please let me know if u can do anything for you. Kisses to you both. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evelyn, I am so sorry for your loss. How awful. If you need to talk, I'm here. I think Ike is probably mourning just like you are. You've both suffered a devastating loss. Hugs to you and all the pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry for you loss. Ninja sends Ike big licks and hopes he feels better soon. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you and your family and I hope with time things get a little better for you. Xoxoxo


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Evelyn, May your Husband RIP. X


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My husband died of cancer over 20 years ago, and not a day goes by that I don't think of him. You never 'get over' such a huge bereavement, but it does become bearable, and I'm sure the companionship of your dogs will be of great comfort to you. You can all help each other through this together. x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Evelyn I am so sorry. It is so hard to say goodbye to someone we love. I cannot imagine what you are going through and then add Ike getting sick because of the loss on top of the emotions you are dealing with with your husbands passing. 
I wish I had some magic words to make it easier but I know there is no magic words to make it easier. You are in my thoughts and prayers though.
I hope that Ike is feeling better soon. 
I am sure that your pups will be okay in boarding it isn't easy but sometimes we have to board dogs. Just include items to make Ike feel at home and maybe include one of your t-shirts that you have worn along with his favorite bed.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss and that your pup is sick. Maybe you could take hiim for special walkies to cheer him up and yourself.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss...grieving is a very individual thing, there's is no right or wrong...Ike will slowly recover from his loss , hugs to both of you.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Evelyn, I am so sorry. Try not to worry about the dogs, they will be fine. Obviously they will grieve for your husband too, but you will be able to take comfort in each other. xxx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone, what a great bunch of people on here. I find comfort in all of your post.


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

That broke my heart, Evelyn. 
Bless you and your family, my prayers are with you all and your husband, may he rest in peace.
Big hugs.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Evelyn, my heart is broken for you! I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband and all you're going through. Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers for peace and comfort to you and your pups and your situation. (((((HUGS))))) to you friend!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Evelyn. :*( I will keep you and your fur family in my thoughts and prayers. Kiss little Ike for me, and great big hugs for you. <3


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Evelyn, I do not know you, but you, your fur babies and your family are in my prayers and thoughts. As a former oncology nurse, I know what you, your husband, and your family have experienced and have had to endure. I have sorrow in my heart for that. My deepest sympathies to you. I'm glad you have your pups to give you love and keep you company and I pray Ike adjusts soon. Hugs! Michelle


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this sad news Evelyn. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Evelyn, how heartbreaking.  I can't imagine how hard it must be to lose your husband and all that you had to go through. It's strange how pets tend to know these things in advance, how they laid in front of him staring. And Poor little Ike, I hope he feel better soon too. I'm glad you have Ike, Sadie and now little Holly to help you go through this.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Evelyn :-( I'll be keeping you and the pups in my prayers. We're all here for you hun *hugs*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Letting it out is the best thing you an do. Holding it in will only make you ill. You've been through so much, and it seems when it rains it pours. This isn't about me, but I lost my heart dog last month, my father ended up in hospital, the company I worked for 7 years closed down, Aunt passed, MIL went ended up in hospital, my chi is grieving for his buddy and I can go on. Strange thing is, so much has happened in such a short time that I'm in a frozen state. Not in denial of what's going on, not crying or freaking out ect... It's like we have to be strong for those around us. We have to look after ourselves so we don't get ill and can't take care of the pets and family we do have around us. I've learned that it's important to sleep when we need it, eat well, take time for that extra hot bath that we feel we don't deserve. Stay focused on moving again, even if it's just baby steps. It's the toughest thing to do, but it's true that we are given only what we can handle, even if we think we can't. I send my love and will be thinking of you. Keep your little chi's schedule as much the same as it was before. You've both suffered a great loss and he's feeling the pain you are going through, which is ok as that's what dog's do, and sometimes we can't hide our pain and shouldn't. He'll be ok, and so will you. (((Hugs))) We're here if you need us.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

You are all so great! Thank you again. Ike seems to be feeling a little better. Him and Holly are starting to play a lot.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I admire your strength and wish you all the best. Ike will heal in time, as I hope you will. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers. I know this has to be hard on all of you and hopefully the memorial will help you heal


----------



## chihmah (Sep 22, 2013)

hi im so sorry for you looseing your loved one its good your shareing with us were always here for you


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im so so so so sorry for what happened to u guys  sending my deepest sympathy and glad to see that Ike is doing better since the time you posted


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Evelyn~ please accept my condolences for the loss of your husband, I wish you and your family all the best! And hope little Ike will heal with time as well.. Hugs!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so very sad and sorry for the loss of your precious husband. He is free from suffering. I am grateful that you have your sweet babies to offer you comfort. Praying peace for your heart and health for you and your pups.


----------

